# Anyone fished SLP recently?



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I know seaweed tends to come and go, but has anyone hit the pass recently ? A few friends and I want to fish it the second weekend in August. Were all relatively broke (college) so were trying to hit it when it's fishable.

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Almost none yesterday.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I'll be down there on Aug. 8th. I'll give you a report.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

scrambler said:


> I'll be down there on Aug. 8th. I'll give you a report.


I would really appreciate that. I think were headed down the 10th.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Surfside & SLP-Galvez report (Sunday, 3-Aug)*

Fished access #4 near Surfside this morning for three hours. Conditions were stunning! Lite northerly winds, next to zero surf; water was dark green and 12"-18" visibility. Caught maybe 40 Whiting on my bait rod but ZERO runs on any of the four surf rods I had out.

Not only were the bait fish biting, so were the mosquitos!

Moved to SLP Galvez side inside the causeway. Picked up a lot of dead weed off the bottom with the three surf rods. Spent 2+ hours there, zero runs. Water not as clear as access #4. Noticed the closer I got to SLP, them more sandy water I saw (1:00 p.m.), but a beautiful day at the beach. Current was nearly null all day.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Surf Rodder said:


> Fished access #4 near Surfside this morning for three hours. Conditions were stunning! Lite northerly winds, next to zero surf; water was dark green and 12"-18" visibility. Caught maybe 40 Whiting on my bait rod but ZERO runs on any of the four surf rods I had out.
> 
> Not only were the bait fish biting, so were the mosquitos!
> 
> Moved to SLP Galvez side inside the causeway. Picked up a lot of dead weed off the bottom with the three surf rods. Spent 2+ hours there, zero runs. Water not as clear as access #4. Noticed the closer I got to SLP, them more sandy water I saw (1:00 p.m.), but a beautiful day at the beach. Current was nearly null all day.


Thanks for the report. That's really helpful. I'm taking a lady friend whose never been surf fishing before so I'm hoping to put her on any fish other than hardheads. I just really hope we don't get weeded out.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

scrambler said:


> I'll be down there on Aug. 8th. I'll give you a report.


There was some seaweed coming into SLP surf yesterday but not a lot. There was a lot of seaweed in the middle of the pass. I didn't fish yesterday but I think it would be fishable with big rods as long as there is a southeast wind and not a lot of side current.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I was there this morning for a few hours and saw No One catch anything other than grass.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

We fished SLP yesterday throwing croaker. We grinded but they were there. We use a rig my buddy puts together himself and I'm convinced it helps.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Made it out to Surfside last Friday evening.

Fished the tail end of an outgoing tide using bait rods in an attempt to grab some whiting for cut bait. Unfortunately, there was a pretty solid amount of dead sea weed floating around on the bottom which made line management a bit difficult, but still doable. Fished mostly the second gut with shrimp and was rewarded with a solid 22inch spec. Other then that, mostly just picked up the usual absurd amount of hardheads and a couple whiting. Saturday was more or less the same with not much to report. Lots of seaweed would roll in as patches which caused us to pack up and head over to the Galveston side of SLP.

SLP was a similar story as far as fish caught with a few skipjacks thrown in. No weed in the water which was nice, but we couldn't seem to pull out anything sizeable. Tried throwin cut whiting, skipjack and shrimp and nothin. The other anglers I spoke with weren't having much luck either.

Didn't get into the fish much, but still a **** good weekend.


----------

